# Newest Litters



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Olivia popped last night apparently, bred to my well typed Satin boy, and has all of ONE... there was two (may have been more but they weren't there), but I found one suffocated in the nest, it was very tiny and not well developed.
The one that is left is very vocal and HUGE with black eyes (Mom is extreme dilute Black and Dad is Silver/Dove). I'm hoping it will still be there when I check later =o/

Flora is due any minute, bred to my BIG but not so well typed Satin boy, so here's hoping that some get momma's ears! hehe
Will post updates when they are born.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Flora gave birth a couple of hours after my previous post, one BE and 5 PE's.

Olivia's one kit is HUGE! =oO lol

I won't post any pics yet, cos I don't want to bore ya! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, pink is pretty boring. I only post pix of pinkies if someone actually asks for them. Otherwise I wait until the fur comes in and there's actually something to see.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The big bubba at the end is Olivia's one! lol


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Bless  Thats a fat sausage furthest on the left, and the darkest one. Will you remove the runtier looking one do you think or see how it does?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Usually I cull runts straight away and unwanted males at around day three... but these litters are my first outcross between good show types and big non show type Satins, so I am gonna grow them on for maybe another week and see how they shape up. 

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That makes sense to me; I have never culled pinkies. It seems the moms often do that because the really runty ones often disappear, especialy witha big litter, within the first 48 hours. And since I breed more for colors and markings and less for typiness, I very well may end up using a smallish or weirdly shaped individual in my breeding.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

7 days old and a little more interesting to look at!! lol

I reduced the litter yesterday, leaving Olivia's chubby boy and three of Flora's best girls.









All together.









Olivia's boy, white tail tip and toes, blah LOL But very chunky which is good!









Flora's girls, decent size! Hopefully they will turn out well. One of the girls looks slightly off coloured to me, she may be a silver??? But lord knows how that happened. That is the joys of breeding PEW to colour though I guess! hehe Or it could just be the lighting!









Arty shot LMAO Bubba's are the only mice i can get a decent shot of! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Willow, your mice are awesome!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee Jack you are very sweet. They are not the best, but for the first generations of outcrosses I have done, I am quite impressed with how they are shaping up so far!! 

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I derive great amusement from the fact that there are no end to untracked factors that, even with the most careful planning, give breeders unexpected and surprising results. What fun!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Had a mini photoshoot today, I know its only been a couple of days but there has been a development!! lol You shall see...

















































Aww childhood sweethearts! hehe

Yes... it seems that the off coloured girlie is POINTED. *le shrugs* LMAO

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That one on the right; looks like a really nice show mousie, potentially. Oops, didn't notice page 2....yeah, you may have a surprise there! I can't quite see it in the pic, but I'm sure you'll keep us updated.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you ready for the cutest thing ever in the world?









He has one ear bigger than the other!!!!!! His name is Gus (so named by my partner) but forever his nickname shall be Nemo LOL









Pointed Girlie









You can see her shading better on that one compared to my white bed sheets! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I hate it when points pop out of nowhere! Ugh! 

The uneven ears is so weird. I had one like that once. It was as though one of the ears never grew. The mouse in question actually died at around 8 weeks. Don't mean to scare you or anything, cause it could have been anything, really.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cutsiewootsieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousiewousies!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful babies. They are amazing


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> I hate it when points pop out of nowhere! Ugh!
> 
> The uneven ears is so weird. I had one like that once. It was as though one of the ears never grew. The mouse in question actually died at around 8 weeks. Don't mean to scare you or anything, cause it could have been anything, really.


Oh no!!!  Ooo I hope he doesn't! I'm kinda hoping his ears catch up with each other at some point! lol I can't tell whether one ear is too long or one ear has stopped growing.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a feeling that all these girls are gonna grow up with points... the other two's whisker beds are getting darker.
So I guess that means the darker girl is a PESiam and the other two are himi's *le sigh*

And I am not going insane... one of Gus's ears is definately bigger than the other!!!









Heres Gus playing with ma stuff! lol









Wonky ears bless him... I will be keeping my eye on him for health problems in the coming weeks.









The Siam girlie... you can clearly see points now, nose and ears, even her tail and legs are shaping up nicely! lol We shall see.

I'm thinking that the fact I could tell she was pointed from about 9 to 10 days old means her points are gonna be great when they come in properly!!

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so cute! 

He looks healthier than the different-sized-ears mouse I had. 

Something was _just not_ right with the mouse I had. It looks like yours will be fine.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hoping so! He seems perfectly fine at the moment, small and sweet and curious as 16 day old mouse should be!!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If anyone wants to have an ugly mouse contest I have a contender whose ears will shock you.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh see now I have to see a picture of that!! You teaser you! hehehe

Willow xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


>


Love this pic 

Well done, they are all gorgeous


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheers Dom! These bubs are from the two big girlies I got from you! =o)

Willow xx


----------

